# 1 Day Old Baby Golden Greek Tortoise



## PATMAN (Oct 6, 2011)

Here is my 1 day old baby Golden Greek tortoise. It hatched yesterday and is a first for me. 

*This picture was taken this morning.*






*Yesterday, after hatching.*





*Mom digging her nest back in July. She laid 2 eggs and recently another clutch of two eggs.*


----------



## AnthonyC (Oct 6, 2011)

Oh wow! So tiny! Good luck!!!... and congrats!


----------



## Cory (Oct 6, 2011)

Awesome congrats, it is so tiny.


----------



## Candy (Oct 6, 2011)

Beautiful, congratulations.


----------



## sulcatababies1402 (Oct 6, 2011)

very cute and so tiny! Congrats on your new little one!


----------



## drgnfly2265 (Oct 6, 2011)

Awww, so cute and tiny!


----------



## laramie (Oct 6, 2011)

*This picture was taken this morning.*




[[/quote]

OMG So Adorable!!! Thank you so much for sharing


----------



## HipsterTorts (Oct 6, 2011)

It's so tiny! And adorable


----------



## dmarcus (Oct 6, 2011)

So very tiny, like a box turtle hatchling...


----------



## l0velesly (Oct 6, 2011)

It looks as tiny as an Egyptian tort! Major cutie.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Oct 6, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## Malorey (Oct 6, 2011)

I just can't believe how small they are as 'newborns'! So freakin' adorable!


----------

